# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - New Models - Samsung , OPPO , Xiaomi , Huawei and moreee..

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [07 JULY 2017] 
We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
Did you see eMMC Pro V1.09 ? الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] #	Huawei P7-L10  eMMC Dump	  [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#	Huawei P7-L10  eMMC Pinouts	  [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#	OPPO R2001  eMMC Dump#	OPPO R2001 eMMC Pinouts#	Redmi Note 3  eMMC Dump		 [ World First ]#	Redmi Note 3  eMMC Pinouts	 [ World First ]#	Samsung A310F  eMMC Dump	 [ World First ]#	Samsung A310F  eMMC Pinouts	 [ World First ]#	Samsung A510F  eMMC Dump	 [ World First ]#	Samsung A510F  eMMC Pinouts	 [ World First ]#	Vodafone Smart 6 eMMC Dump	  [ World First ] [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#	Vodafone Smart 6  eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ] [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]  You can now operate with almost 
all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

